
Coronavirus: California scrambles to issue extra $600 jobless payments - hashem737
https://baytkoora.blogspot.com/2020/04/Coronavirus-job-8-4-2020.html?m=1
======
blendo
Original: [https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/04/07/coronavirus-state-
ext...](https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/04/07/coronavirus-state-
extra-600-jobless-payments-amid-economic-meltdown-jobs-layoff-tech/)

